
Sweaty January and how gyms make money - subnaught
https://medium.com/bull-market/sweaty-january-and-how-gyms-make-money-7d682ff5eeaf#.ybm22r54c
======
DrScump
It's oddly suspicious how closely this article, with a January 2015 dateline,
tracks to this WP article of today:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10845466](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10845466)

 _Both_ even have a Colman's Mustard reference (a product I had never even
heard of before). That's quite a coincidence.

------
celias
Here is a nice Planet Money podcast about gym memberships
[http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/12/17/371463435/episo...](http://www.npr.org/sections/money/2014/12/17/371463435/episode-590-the-
planet-money-workout)

